# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Do you need a Chip Curtain Cheap and Easy?

## Catfish

How to build a Chip Curtain cheap and easy. A viewer request to show my milling machine chip curtain.

Video Link: 



Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

billd (Aug 10, 2019),

high-side (Aug 10, 2019),

Jon (Aug 15, 2019),

Rangi (Aug 9, 2019),

Scotty12 (Aug 9, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Catfish! We've added your Chip Curtain to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: Catfish's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Chip Curtain
 by Catfish

tags:
machining

----------

